# I think I've had enough



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dude, you need a forty year long vacation in Hawaii. It is what I always prescribe to Canadian electricians and so far it has worked 100% for everyone that took the medicine.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I will PM you later today or tomorrow. I might have some advice for you  .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

9 years in for me. I've been good at switching it up to keep things interesting. Getting ready to take my masters soon. Fact of the matter is that you'll never get ahead staying in the same place basically doing the same things.

Even if it's not electrical related start putting time and effort into what you really want to do in the evenings and weekends. OT can be a waste of time in my opinion, short term gains that require you to work more to make more I'd rather work towards making more and working less.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm the only one who ever took my advice.


----------



## ElectricalArtist (Jul 2, 2014)

I was at that point until I finally decided that this is what I want to do. For years I looked at electric as a job and didn't give it my all, now I see it as my future, I'm studying as much as I can and learning as much as I can. I told myself il learn everything I can at whatever company I'm in and when it's time to move on il move on to a better company. Every company, to me , even if I'm there for years, is temporary and it's also experience. My outlook changed how I felt about this career and motivated me. I still hate waking up every morning at 5 or 530 but I don't hate working . Maybe this can help u a bit or maybe u just don't this career. Choice is urs but like I said , I've been there.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I'm the only one who ever took my advice.


I think your dad dragged you there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I think your dad dragged you there.


Nope. My dad dragged me to Florida. I beelined it to Hawaii myself.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Nope. My dad dragged me to Florida. I beelined it to Hawaii myself.


Darn I'd been happy with Florida. I guess Hawaii is nicer tho.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

VS, that sucks. I haven't been in the trade that long either, but what I have found, is that working for the right employer can be everything.

At times, I hated working for one company, and wondered if I made the right decision getting into the trade. Then I have also worked for other companies that made it seem quite the opposite.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The sad fact is, if you're over the hill in this trade, there's only so many avenues left to you Vintage one....~CS~


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Start a chicken farm.

I know a guy up in Vermont thats making a killing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Learn to make a good cacciatore too....~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How old are you VS? It sounds like you're having a midlife crisis. I've been at this 32-33 years. In 2002 I quit a high paying maintenance job and went out on my own. Maybe you need to be the boss. Seven years and I still think rookie.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Having read some of your posts over the last several years, it seems to me you're a very smart guy who has a really good understanding of this trade. Better than most I would say. So it would be a shame to lose you because of circumstances that made you lose your motivation. Hopefully you can find a way to renew your passion for it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Darn I'd been happy with Florida. I guess Hawaii is nicer tho.


Florida sucks, everyone under 90 I know that ever moved there moved back to where they left.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I'm starting to look for ways out of the electrical trade. It's only been seven years but I'm already burnt out, annoyed and have a few minor injuries. Considering I used to hate desk jobs, I'm a little surprised to find myself considering things like real estate or finance.
> 
> Excuse my whining but I guess I just wonder if any of you guys who have been at it for a long time, ever get skeptical about staying in the trade. If I have to chain up one more high bay light, I swear I'll throw up.


I started way young and couldn't wait to be a journeyman and run my own jobs. Left the trade for other things and worked part time in it and then ended up in a parallel field for a while. Made my return and was happy to go to work everyday. Even after getting seriously injured in a part time job I looked forward to getting back to work doing controls. I'd have stayed with it until normal retirement age if my body had lasted.

My point is you need to be challenged in what you do or you mentally stagnate. I can't see ever sitting at a desk and remaining motivated. 
I also don't think the weather up where you are would be good for my mental health either.

My advise is try to find an electrical job with some aspects that would keep you challenged such as control work that you could end up at a desk when you are old and grey. Don't lose the faith.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

If you have the personality to manage a business, you may want to try going out on your own. It sounds like you know what you're doing and you know you're worth every penny of your charge out rate. Keep the people you meet (clients) close, so that you can move toward a plan B if you need to. You have so much time and money invested in this trade, it's a shame to write it all off. Have you thought about trying something more technical and maybe getting a technologist diploma? That would be awesome with your electrical background.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

backstay said:


> How old are you VS? It sounds like you're having a midlife crisis. I've been at this 32-33 years. In 2002 I quit a high paying maintenance job and went out on my own. Maybe you need to be the boss. Seven years and I still think rookie.


I'm 30 and it's been just under a year since I became a journeyman. I still "feel" like an apprentice sometimes. I have thought about being on my own though.



B-Nabs said:


> Having read some of your posts over the last several years, it seems to me you're a very smart guy who has a really good understanding of this trade. Better than most I would say. So it would be a shame to lose you because of circumstances that made you lose your motivation. Hopefully you can find a way to renew your passion for it.


Thanks. Honestly, for about two years I worked for a company that treated its people really well, and I learned a lot there - at least until the recession started. If I could get on at another company like that I'd be fully into it again. The problem is that I'm fairly certain such a company can't/doesn't exist around here.



MechanicalDVR said:


> My point is you need to be challenged in what you do or you mentally stagnate. I can't see ever sitting at a desk and remaining motivated.
> I also don't think the weather up where you are would be good for my mental health either.
> 
> My advise is try to find an electrical job with some aspects that would keep you challenged such as control work that you could end up at a desk when you are old and grey. Don't lose the faith.


I agree, and that's what I've tried to do, but without a lot of success. I would gladly give up piping receptacles if I could get on somewhere where I could work on controls or fire alarm.



triden said:


> If you have the personality to manage a business, you may want to try going out on your own. It sounds like you know what you're doing and you know you're worth every penny of your charge out rate. Keep the people you meet (clients) close, so that you can move toward a plan B if you need to. You have so much time and money invested in this trade, it's a shame to write it all off. Have you thought about trying something more technical and maybe getting a technologist diploma? That would be awesome with your electrical background.


I already do manage a non-electrical side business, so I could handle that part. I have occasionally thought about starting a small one man service-only company(replacing panels or troubleshooting machines or whatever) but honestly some aspects of being an EC do intimidate me, like pricing. I have no clue how to price or estimate a damn thing. I don't really want to be responsible for employees either, but I guess there are ways to learn that, too.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

I stayed with the first company I worked for for maybe seven years. It was really great for the first five. The owners did their absolute best to keep all their good workers busy.

Then they got bought out by some huge corporate conglomerate, and it went to hell after that. Bosses got mean, deadlines were tightened, and the almighty dollar was the only thing that mattered. 

Maybe keep up the search for a better company to work for. Is there a firm whose goals align with your yours? Who value something you believe in? Who has supervisors you can respect?

Maybe move out of Toronto, and get into a smaller town. Seriously, big city life can really drag a person down. 

Do you have hobbies that can help you take your mind off work?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am working on leaving the trade. I got laid off before Christmas and I decided I am just done with it. 

Good luck.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It's sad to hear you both talk about leaving this trade. It's always been my passion. Maybe I was lucky in being challenged as I went along. My son the cop has a lawn mowing side business that makes more money than I do. You need to think outside the box.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If a career change is the right thing, by all means do it. At thirty there's still plenty of time to get thirty years in somewhere  There's probably more than one field you could do well in. Just beware the grass is not always greener. 

As far as starting a business - I made a similar decision at a similar age, I decided that I couldn't find the job I wanted so I would create it by starting my own business. Once I went on my own, I quickly grasped that I either had to get an aggressive go getter attitude or go broke. Much much later I realized that if I had applied that energy to finding a job, I might have found a job that I really liked - I didn't have to start a business. In my case, the burnout was making the prospects look worse than they really were, clouding my perspective.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

How about contacting a recruiter (headhunter) it's free and they will have a bunch of jobs available.

It worked for me when I left the Navy and it's been smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Islander said:


> I stayed with the first company I worked for for maybe seven years. It was really great for the first five. The owners did their absolute best to keep all their good workers busy.
> 
> Then they got bought out by some huge corporate conglomerate, and it went to hell after that. Bosses got mean, deadlines were tightened, and the almighty dollar was the only thing that mattered.


Boy, this sounds familiar.........

Same situation about 15 years ago. After working for the huge company for a year or so, I just couldn't take it anymore. 

So I went to work for a company that was run by guys i had known for years and it worked very well until they bought out another company. The new company sort of took over and applied their management ideas which were mostly 'you're nothing but just another number'. 

A lot like the huge corporation.......

So after a few years of that, I called the owner of another company, took him to lunch, and was hired on the spot. So far I like it a lot. They treat me like an actual person, they are careful about the work they'll take on, and it's a small enough outfit that everyone knows everyone. 

My only regrets are that I stayed at the lousy companies too long.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

micromind said:


> ...My only regrets are that I stayed at the lousy companies too long.


 Yep. I jumped ship >4 years ago to take a position at a small company for less pay and benefits.

I honestly have not regretted it once: I'm not sure I'll ever be able to work for another large bureaucracy, the experience was so unpleasant. 

I guess I had to learn somehow, but for a couple years it was pure misery.


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

When I became a journeyman last year through the IBEW I thought it was the best thing ever ,then I got laid off. Psychologically I can't deal with going to work and wondering "hey is there gonna be a pink slip with my check today" or if I call in sick is that going to look bad. Decided to join the railroad and I still belong to the IBEW within the railroad. No layoffs, great pay, 5 weeks vacations, personal days, sick days,floating holidays...all the OT I want...


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Granted I should say the jobs within the railroad I described are the hardest in the country to get especially in NY,so while I was laid off I studied my ass off to qualify and on the test and practical


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NYelectric25 said:


> Granted I should say the jobs within the railroad I described are the hardest in the country to get especially in NY,so while I was laid off I studied my ass off to qualify and on the test and practical


The hard work pays off. Glad you found a home! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangry (Jan 10, 2017)

There are still a few good not union EC's in the GTA that pay 35-40 per hour range.


----------

